# Overclocking a AMD A6-3620



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

I got a new computer the other day. Its an acer with 4 gigs of ram, and a AMD A6-3620d. I would like to overclock it. Has anyone ever done this? Anyone know how, and how far I could do it safely? Thanks.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

OEM systems like the one you purchased do not typically support overclocking any part of the system. The BIOS just doesn't have the options.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

OEM systems lack just about everything necessary for both safe and effective overclocking. Manufacturers are well aware of this and omit the BIOS settings necessary for overclocking. This protects you from failures and them from the resulting warranty claims.

Overclocking is best done with home-built systems where you control the specifications and quality of the components used.


----------

